# gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?



## Unregistriert (8 November 2007)

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde ich hoffe das mit jemand bei meinem Problem helfen kann.

Es geht um folgendes ich habe vor kurzem eine merkwürdige Email bekommen mit folgendem Inhalt:


> Hallo 12334 drsgfdsg,
> 
> hiermit erhalten Sie Ihre Zugangsdaten zu Gehalts-Rechner.de:
> 
> ...


ICh Idiot habe natürlich auf diesen Ominösen Link geklickt und dann war ich irgendwo bei irgendeinem ominösem Gehaltsrechner angemeldet, so stand es zumindest auf der Seite! Nun will diese merkwürdige Firma plötzlich 59,90 EUR von mir haben. Nachdem ich diese Mahnung bekam schrieb ich folgendes zurück:


> Ich weise hiermit nochmals darauf hin, dass ich bei Ihnen weder estwas bestellt noch in Auftrag gegeben habe. Da Ihre Machenschaften in etlichen Foren bereits ausgiebig beschrieben sind fordere ich Sie hiermit auf meine Daten sofort zu löschen und das verschicken von unberechtigten Mahnungen sowie von unaufgeforderten E-Mails zu unterlassen. Sollten Sie meiner Aufforderung nicht umgehend nachkommen, werde ich Strafanzeige erstatten.


Darauf hin meldete sich diese komische Firma wieder bei mir mit folgendem Schreiben:


> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau ,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei unserem Gehalts-Rechner.de Support.
> 
> ...


Das merkwürdige an dieser ganzen Geschichte ist alleine schon das diese Firma nicht einmal meinen richtigen Namen kennt, denn Sie sprechen mich ja mit dem Namen "Hallo 12334 drsgfdsg" an (siehe ganz oben)
Die wissen nicht wie ich heisse und wollen 59,90 EUR von mir haben, das einizge was die haben ist meine Email Adresse! 
Ich kenne diese Firma auch gar nicht habe mich da nie angemeldet o.ä habe nur auf diesen blöden Link geklickt, und schon ist man so angeschmiert!

Jetzt meine eigentlich frage, können die etwas machen oder soll ich einfach jegliche weitere Emails ignorieren? Da sie weder meine Adresse noch meinen richtigen Namen haben.

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Franziska (8 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Erst die Links lesen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/

dann [...] keine Angst mehr haben.


----------



## sascha (8 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Wahre Worte, Franziska


----------



## dvill (8 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



> Die Abmahnung konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden.


Aus: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf ( Seite 8 )


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Es gibt auch jede Menge kostenloser Gehaltsrechner, die recht zuverlässige Ergebnisse bringen, z.B. dieser hier:

http://biallo.aol.de/aol/gehaltsoptimierer/index_aol.php

Kostet garantiert nix!


----------



## Franziska (9 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Ich glaube, wichtiger als der kostenlose Gehaltsrechner ist der Rat,

NIE WIEDER LINKS IN SPAM-MAILS ANZUKLICKEN !


----------



## BlackorWhite (10 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



Franziska schrieb:


> Erst die Links lesen
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...n/kostenfallen-im-internet-fuer-eilige-leser/
> ...



Darf ich nur noch kurz zum Verständnis nachfrage? Mir ist das mit gehalts-rechner.de nämlich auch passiert.

Das 'ignorieren' von dir war auf die Mails von Gehalts-Rechner bezogen oder? Hab auf die erste Rechnung geanwortet und dann eben diese längere Mail von oben bekommen?
Und am besten jetzt einfach alles was von Gehalts-Rechner kommt ignorieren oder?

Vielen Dank schon mal, will nur sicher gehen.


----------



## Franziska (10 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Wenn Du alles gelesen hast erübrigt sich die Frage.
Hast Du?


----------



## BlackorWhite (10 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Ja schon, aber es handelt sich da ja um eine allgemeine Erläuterung und da bin ich mir nur nicht ganz sicher wie ich Gehalts-Rechner einordnen soll. Aber der Rat ist wohl den Rest einfach zu ignorieren oder?

_Die Abmahnung konnte bisher nicht zugestellt werden.  

Aus: http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf ( Seite 8 ) _

Und was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



BlackorWhite schrieb:


> Und was hat es damit auf sich?


Das heißt einfach, dass die Beitreiber des Angebotes vermutlich lichtscheu sind und wahrscheinlich vor den Behörden mehr Angst haben als die, die sie mit ihren schwachsinnigen Mahnschreiben erschrecken wollen.


----------



## BlackorWhite (10 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



dvill schrieb:


> Das heißt einfach, dass die Beitreiber des Angebotes vermutlich lichtscheu sind und wahrscheinlich vor den Behörden mehr Angst haben als die, die sie mit ihren schwachsinnigen Mahnschreiben erschrecken wollen.




Inwiefern? Sorry, bin bei solchen rechtlichen Dingen nicht wirklich fit.


----------



## dvill (10 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



BlackorWhite schrieb:


> Inwiefern? Sorry, bin bei solchen rechtlichen Dingen nicht wirklich fit.


Ich rede nicht von rechtlichen Dingen. Es geht um allgemeine Erfahrungen. Aufsteller von Kostenfallen haben immer große Angst, die Verbraucherzentrale könne ihnen eine Abmahnung zustellen, ein Betroffener eine Klage auf Nichtfeststellung, usw..

Deshalb ist bei dem Postkasten meistens keiner zuhause. Die legen ihre wahre Identität oft selbst nicht gerne offen.


----------



## BlackorWhite (11 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Also zusammenfassend noch mal an euch beide:
Ich ignorier jetzt einfach deren Mails und dann wird es nach einigen Mahnungen/Drohungen wohl im Sande verlaufen oder?


----------



## sascha (11 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



BlackorWhite schrieb:


> Also zusammenfassend noch mal an euch beide:
> Ich ignorier jetzt einfach deren Mails und dann wird es nach einigen Mahnungen/Drohungen wohl im Sande verlaufen oder?



Zusammendfassend kann dir das keiner sagen - woher auch. Du kannst nachlesen was in vergleichbaren Fällen passiert, bzw. nicht passiert ist. Das wars.


----------



## BlackorWhite (11 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



sascha schrieb:


> Zusammendfassend kann dir das keiner sagen - woher auch. Du kannst nachlesen was in vergleichbaren Fällen passiert, bzw. nicht passiert ist. Das wars.




Logisch, deshalb frage ich ja nach ob mit Gehalts-Rechner bereits jemand Erfahrung hat und wie er/sie sich verhalten hat.
Hier muss man sich ja fast schon entschuldigen wenn man fragt obwohl das Forum Computerbetrug heißt...


----------



## dvill (11 November 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



BlackorWhite schrieb:


> Hier muss man sich ja fast schon entschuldigen wenn man fragt obwohl das Forum Computerbetrug heißt...


Wenn man nicht gerade nach gesetzlich verbotener individueller Rechtsberatung fragt, geht das eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## wurm2106 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*

Hallo

Ich habe mir das jetzt alles mal durchgelesen und komm irgendwie nicht weiter.
Ich habe z.B. keine Rechnung oder erste Mahnung von Gehalts-Rechner.de erhalten, sondern direkt eine zweite und letzte Mahnung per Mail und Post. 
Komischerweise steht jetzt auf der Homepage, dass der Service 59,95 Euro kostet, ich bin mir aber sicher, dass das zum Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung nicht der Fall war, da ich immer gründlich schaue, ob die Anmeldung was kostet (natürlich lese ich nicht die kompletten AGB's).

Meine Frage geht jetzt also an alle, die auch auf Gehalts-Rechner.de reingefallen sind:
Was habt ihr gemacht? Habt ihr letztendlich gezahlt? Oder einfach alle Mahnungen ignoriert?
Ich bin nämlich nicht bereit, 60 Euro zu zahlen, damit die (...) einmal meinen angeblichen Nettolohn ausrechnen.

Nachdem morgen mein nächster Zahlungstermin ist, würd ich mich echt freuen, schnellstmöglich Antwort zu erhalten.

Vielen Dank

MfG
wurm

_(strafrechtliche Bewertung des Tatbestands editiert/modaction)_


----------



## sascha (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



> Komischerweise steht jetzt auf der Homepage, dass der Service 59,95 Euro kostet



Bei normaler Bildschirmauflösung sehe *ich *da leider gar nichts...


----------



## wurm2106 (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



sascha schrieb:


> Bei normaler Bildschirmauflösung sehe *ich *da leider gar nichts...


Das heißt, ich soll jetzt erst noch einmal abwarten? Ich hab versucht, der Mail zu antworten, aber da kommt immer nur der gleiche Standardtext. 
Ich bin gerade erst 18 geworden und hab halt echt Angst, dass ich einen Schufa Eintrag bekomme...


----------



## sascha (18 Dezember 2007)

*AW: gehalts-rechner.de: Was soll ich tun?*



> Ich bin gerade erst 18 geworden und hab halt echt Angst, dass ich einen Schufa Eintrag bekomme...



Für Angst-vor-Schufa-Kandidaten gibts einen Mustertext. Der passt immer, weil auch die dämlichen Drohungen mit Schufa-Einträgen immer gleich (falsch) sind. Einfach lesen:


----------

